# D-Link DWA-140 rev.B2 in FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE



## ryu (Mar 10, 2012)

I would like to use my _D-Link DWA-140 rev.B2_ WLAN-Stick in FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE. It uses the _Ralink RT2870_ driver. 
I've looked in the FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE Hardware Notes and found out that the driver is not supported. Is there a solution for FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE?


----------



## PseudoCylon (Mar 10, 2012)

run(4) supports RT2870.

If your device isn't recognized, it is most likely matter of adding new device ID. You can find out the ID by
`# usbconfig -d ugenX.Y dump_device_desc`You need to get _X.Y_ from corresponding ugen_X.Y_ in demesg. It Looks like 
	
	



```
ugen[I]X.Y[/I]: <D-Link> at usbus[I]X[/I]
```


----------

